# Reparación tci cdi , moto de agua Sea Doo 800cc



## german julio (Abr 14, 2020)

Buenas tardes, quisiera un apoyo sobre éste tema de poder reparar el tci o cdi dc de mi moto de agua, no tiene salida de pulso, el modelo es 278-001-133 , le estoy limpiando la silicona, adjunto unas fotos


----------



## sergiot (Abr 16, 2020)

No hay mucha info de ese tipo de cosas, tenes que sacar la resina con muchisimo cuidado ya que podes romper algún componente que esté sano.
Empezá por lo mas probable, el mosfet que dispara la bobina, y todo lo relacionado a esa etapa, siempre tiende a quemarse lo que maneja mas corriente. Ademas va a depender de tu experiencia en reparaciones de equipos electronicos.


----------



## german julio (Abr 16, 2020)

*G*racias Sergiot*,* voy a sacar toda la resina y podemos investigar éste tipo de cdi dc por que a nivel mundial es muy escaso y caro*,* por eso me decidí a poder repararlo*,* soy aficionado a la electronica*,* uds. son los expertos*,* les enviare fotos mas detalladas para poder ir formado su diagrama*,* gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2020)

Se pone en un frasco o bolsa de nylon con removedor gel durante unos días y sale solo


----------



## german julio (Abr 18, 2020)

gracias dosmetros por la informacion bueno me puse a sacar la silicona llege a sacar un diagrama lo dibuje lo mejor que e podido aver ud que conocen sobre los diferentes circuitos de cdi dc o ac les envio foto


----------



## sergiot (Abr 18, 2020)

Es bastante complejo ese modulo, busca algo mal en la etapa de potencia, el mosfet o el transistor, tiene un capacitor grande que se encarga de hacer la descarga sobre la bobina, asi eran los de descarga capacitiva.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2020)

Seguramente ese tenga avance o atraso electrónico.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 18, 2020)

por todo lo que tiene, mas que seguro, no es un simple encendido, demasiada electronica de control.


----------



## german julio (Abr 18, 2020)

Buenas tardes sergiot, he destapado hasta ahí por que es la etapa del cdi el resto es controles de la llave sensores de combustible, aceite y demás; es como una centralita, lo que sucede con éste cdi es que no envía el pulso a las bobinas de alta para que me de chispa en las bujías.

Cómo uds conocen de éste tema de cdi, mas o menos dibujé las conexiones de los dispositivos para poder comparar con otros diagramas y poder diagnosticar que se puede haber averiado para que no me de los pulsos para la chispa.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 18, 2020)

Si eso ya lo explicaste, por eso mismo te recomendé por donde buscar, no pienses en un analisis exaustivo del cdi, y menos con esa simple parte del circuito, no te olvides o por si no lo sabías, el cdi o cualquier o cualquier otro sistema similar necesita la orden de disparo, sea por platino o bobina, es el cual le indica cual es el momento de generar la chispa, y eso no se ve en donde está, y ademas es una de las partes a que verifiques si esta en buen estado.


----------



## german julio (Abr 18, 2020)

ok sergiot muy buen dato me voy a descubrir esa parte con mucho cuidado por que esta silicona es muy dura ya casi parese brea te agradesco el dato ya nos estaremos comunicando


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2020)

No leiste ?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se pone en un frasco o bolsa de nylon con removedor gel durante unos días y sale solo


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 18, 2020)

Hola 


DOSMETROS dijo:


> No leiste ?


Ojoooo al piojoooooo ............ es silicona en caja de material ABS (la disuelve)
Para ayudar un poco es importante saber si el jetskiy es 2 tiempos o  4 tiempos
Por lo general en esa caja va todo lo referente al circuito electrico para preservarlo del agua
Tenes que enpezar por el principio busca l sensor que envia el pulso al encendido 
Puede ser inductivo o capacitivo (esta en la punta del cigueñal) medi la instalcion o cablerio al CDI o pone foto para guiarte


----------



## sergiot (Abr 19, 2020)

Eso no es silicona, si fuese silicona con nafta se podría disolver, eso es una resina de epoxi especial para ese tipo de cosas con un dielectrico bajisimo.
Es verdad que si el cuerpo plastico es de abs se corre el riesgo que sea atacado por el producto para disolver la resina.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 19, 2020)

Hola 


german julio dijo:


> gracias dosmetros por la informacion bueno me puse a sacar la silicona llege a sacar un diagrama lo dibuje lo mejor que e podido aver ud que conocen sobre los diferentes circuitos de cdi dc o ac les envio foto


SERGIOT me guio por lo que escribio el consultante ., la resina es un invento argentino para cubrir o impocibilitar la copia
Al menos los sitemas CDI originales que conozco sean chinos , taiwanes , japones etc la silicona que usan es dicipadora , cosa que la resina no lo es
Es muy raro que se queme un CDI , o se desconecto el negativo  o se invirtio la bateria 
Los sitemas son sobredimencionados bastantes duros a las fallas


----------



## sergiot (Abr 19, 2020)

Mirá, recuerdo que en los 80 cuando aparecieron las motos japonesas muchos traian modulos de ese tipo y reguladores de carga, un mecanico de motos ponía esos modulos en algun tipo de solvente y decapaba 1mm por dia, asi lo dejaba hasta que quedaba limpio y los traia al taller de electronica en donde trabajaba en ese entonces, ya se quemaban cuando eran muy nuevos y no era silicona, incluso las pcm o ecu's que reparo de la linea chrysler tiene un gel que no se disuelve con nada, y no tiene textura de silicona, y nadie sabe que es, solo que en un trabajo complejo quitarla.
En el caso de este hilo primero se tendrís que haber controlado la señal de disparo, cosa que dudo que lo haya hecho.


----------

